# Mustache on female dogs?



## milleka (Jul 16, 2010)

When I take my (female) pek-a-poo to the groomer she always grooms her with a mustache, unless I remember to tell her otherwise. Is this typical? Call me crazy but I don't like a mustache on my girl dog.


----------



## ElectricButterBuns (Jul 16, 2010)

Every groomer has a different style. I have some customers who ask for a moustache on poodles and bows in their ears and pink bandanas.


----------



## jakl (Apr 24, 2008)

Unless asked for a clean face, many groomers will leave a mustache, especialy on mixed breeds. I groom several female poodles who's owners request mustaches. However, I might be a bit irritated to have to tell the groomer every time. We keep a card on each dog, it lists what we do to that dog, and unless the owner tells us, we do the same thing each time.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

There are standard haircuts for each breed (or mix). They're breed-specific, not gender-specific. If you want something other than the standard haircut you'll just have to remember to ask for it. The groomer can't read your mind.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Only our poodle mix and our toy poodle go to the groomers. I'm always pretty specific on what I want, so they just groom them how I ask


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

What exactly are you calling a mustache? A true mustache is a shaved face, from the corner of the lip, under the ears and down the throat, leaving a "donut" of hair around the muzzle, and the rest of the face pretty much bald..Are you sure you aren't getting a round face on your dog, and the muzzle just need to be shortened up? Or the chin/underside of the face shortened up? Unfortunately, grooming terms and owner's terms of describing things are usually WAY different. Get a picture of a cute face that you like, take that in and show your groomer. They will tell you if that look is do-able on your mix breed's coat and head structure.


----------

